# Trouble with conky in .xinitrc with twm



## adunix (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been playing with customizing twm with a plain Xorg installation and I'm having a blast with it, and I found this neat little tool called Conky which you can configure to show practically anything you want it to about your system.  My issue is it does not have the X toolkit -geometry flag so I can place it, which means I start X and immediately have a hollow window stuck to my mouse waiting to be placed.

With my dclock, xload, and two xterms I can use the -g flag like so:

```
dclock -g 138x117+0+0 &     # and my dclock will start in the top corner
```

On my xterm I do:

```
xterm -g 40x20-0+0 &        # and my xterms in the opposite corner
```

Is there any way I can do this with Conky?  Or any utilities that can help me?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bbzz (Jan 27, 2012)

This could be a good place for answer and then some.


----------

